# Who would you like to meet the most on this site?



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

I am just curious as to who you would like to see in person??? I dont know why haha I just come up with silly questions like that once and a while... So who would you like to meet in actual life??

For me that is tough because I just registered not too long ago so I dont know people all that well but ummm maybe Bad Cat because I have probably talked to her the most on this site or maybe Little Lisa just because ive never seen a woman with that kind of humor before lmao and I like it haha.

Ok your turn now who would you like to meet


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2006)

i already met the coolest chick on the boards: me.

(please know i'm kidding.)


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i already met the coolest chick on the boards: me.














(please know i'm kidding.)

Hahah well atleast you are confident.


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am just curious as to who you would like to see in person??? I dont know why haha I just come up with silly questions like that once and a while... So who would you like to meet in actual life??
For me that is tough because I just registered not too long ago so I dont know people all that well but ummm maybe Bad Cat because I have probably talked to her the most on this site or maybe Little Lisa just because ive never seen a woman with that kind of humor before lmao and I like it haha.

Ok your turn now who would you like to meet





Hi Tyler,
Good question. Even tho' I signed onto this site in January, the choices are not easy for me either. There are so many wonderful people here. In all honesty, I'd have to say that I would like to meet *ALL* of the MUTers that have crossed my internet path.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone and everyone. you all seem so so so cool!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with the rest.... Everyone here!!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 4, 2006)

I have to say everyone too!


----------



## Leony (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i already met the coolest chick on the boards: me.













(please know i'm kidding.)

LOOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool people. Oh wait..anyone that has "too much MAC eyeshadows" and wants to give them away .


----------



## Midgard (Sep 4, 2006)

Definitely Little Lisa! She is my soul mate!


----------



## lynnda (Sep 4, 2006)

i agree everyone seems so cool!


----------



## Maja (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i already met the coolest chick on the boards: me.















(please know i'm kidding.)

LMAO!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 4, 2006)

well everyone is so nice...

Teresa is a really cool girl would love to meet her

and Lisa has also been a very acsepting friend...

gee everyone is just SOooo nice to me...


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to meet everyone! But I think I have the best chance of meeting Aquilah since we live so close and anyone else who lives anywhere near Albany, New York


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone of course! I'd love to have a big MUT fiesta or maybe a MUT cruise! It would be so fun!


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2006)

macwhore and mariso they are soooo pretty to me the rest are cool too!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 4, 2006)

I think it'd be awesome to meet any one of you guys - you all have such different and fun personalites, I'm sure it'd be a blast


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone and anyone would be good.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone! but I'd love to meet Leila so she can do my makeup, lol


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 4, 2006)

i think everyone!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Fine im going to say everyone too.. Lets all meet up in my City Regina. I hope that isnt too much of an inconvience for you guys hahaha.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm..I'd like to meet everyone really because everybody's so sweet and kind, but I'd like to really meet Marisol or Aquilah, mainly because I see them post alot and they've always got such wonderful things to say =]


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 4, 2006)

marisol, lisa, melissa, jennifer, becka, ms jeffrey, sophia, just all of u i will love to meet!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I would love to meet you all! I still say, "Let's have a MuT convention!"


----------



## Saja (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fine im going to say everyone too.. Lets all meet up in my City Regina. I hope that isnt too much of an inconvience for you guys hahaha.



Hahah Tyler....i can only guess how many people on here are gong WTF is that place, hahah.


----------



## missjeffrey (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd like to meet Everybody!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahah Tyler....i can only guess how many people on here are gong WTF is that place, hahah. LMAO!!!! Its sad it really is


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks guys!
I would love to meet you all! I still say, "Let's have a MuT convention!"





Yeah to "MUT Convention 2007 "


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to meet Everybody! Me too!


----------



## Saja (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO!!!! Its sad it really is



Even less would know where Charlottetown is.


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Even less would know where Charlottetown is. I know where it is



. Maybe we will have our own private meeting hahaha... The Canadians meeting vs The Americans meeting lol. I can see it now.. The Americans in a bar dancing singing, and having fun.. Then show the Canadians......................................... ............... Cricket sound.... 2 of us in a dirty house playing Checkers hahaha.


----------



## Saja (Sep 4, 2006)

Ill bring mussells, lobster and Alexander Keiths!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 4, 2006)

MUT convention!

I'd like to meet everyone, yall seem like totally cool beans here!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ill bring mussells, lobster and Alexander Keiths! Whoooooooooooo. Ill bring Kevin Bacon to model for us



Ooooh the Americans are going down lol jk we all have to stick together





Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies8/rockwoot.gifMUT convention!I'd like to meet everyone, yall seem like totally cool beans here!

Awwwe



.... I just looked in your profile and you have alot of lotion :| That looks so cool and organized haha.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwwe



.... I just looked in your profile and you have alot of lotion :| That looks so cool and organized haha. Sankya



It's actually changed a little lately, so I'll have to update the pic soon


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sankya



It's actually changed a little lately, so I'll have to update the pic soon





I hope you didnt throw anything away



lol.... That gives me an idea... Maybe I should take a pic of all my products



Thats like 4 things haha.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 4, 2006)

Can everyone chip in for my flight ticket please. I 'd love to go to MUT convention 07.


----------



## iTs_aWkWaRd (Sep 4, 2006)

Im new here..

so proubly everyone, you all seem pretty nice.

or people from my area.

...and maybe some type of older role model?


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iTs_aWkWaRd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im new here..so proubly everyone, you all seem pretty nice.

or people from my area.

...and maybe some type of older role model?

Ya you know its funny you should mention this. When I was new to this site as well and looked at all the girls profiles and saw they were all pretty and I thought ooooooh I hope they arent stuck up



But this is seriously like the nicest site ever!!! And I have yet to meet a big meany head so to speak lmao... But I love this site and Welcome by the way





Originally Posted by *babydoll1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can everyone chip in for my flight ticket please. I 'd love to go to MUT convention 07.



Pfff no need ive always wanted to come to viet nam




See you in a few days.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pfff no need ive always wanted to come to viet nam




See you in a few days.

lol. welcome mister. But i'd love to see all muters, not only you so... still need a flight ticket


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *babydoll1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. welcome mister. But i'd love to see all muters, not only you so... still need a flight ticket



Haha Ill pick them up along the way haha... But yes I hear ya. We shall get you on first class



.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd love to meet everyone! A MUT Convention would be awesome!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 4, 2006)

we can recognize each other by huge traincases full of MU


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we can recognize each other by huge traincases full of MU


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we can recognize each other by huge traincases full of MU






And by what make-up we are wearing


----------



## TylerD (Sep 4, 2006)

Ill wear a thong.... You cant miss a guy with a hot pink thong on.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tyler* Lets all meet up in my City Regina. Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahah Tyler....i can only guess how many people on here are gong WTF is that place, hahah. I didn't even realize it was a place. Seriously, I thought he left a comma out and was talking to Regina...."Let's all meet up in my City, Regina." And I was like...Regina's not up in this thread...why's he talking to her!? I'm an idiot sometimes.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Midgard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely Little Lisa! She is my soul mate!



_NO!_ LITTLE LISA IS _MY_ SOUL MATE!


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 4, 2006)

Marisol, Little Lisa, and Jennifer. I LOVE their viewpoints, humor, and personalities. They seem like intelligent and good time gals.. They would probably get me in trouble though..LOL


----------



## Saja (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't even realize it was a place. Seriously, I thought he left a comma out and was talking to Regina...."Let's all meet up in my City, Regina." And I was like...Regina's not up in this thread...why's he talking to her!? I'm an idiot sometimes. Oh dear


----------



## Shasta (Sep 5, 2006)

I would love to meet everyone. Someone would have to do my makeup though...I'm good at it up until I get to the eye makeup.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 5, 2006)

I TOTALLY second, third, fourth, and fifth the idea for a MuT convention!! That would totally rock my socks guys, I am up for it if anyone else is!

I have had the pleasure to meet a few MuT members, and at least talk to a few others on the phone, I would love to meet everyone though, I like to put names to faces!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 5, 2006)

i'd like to meet everyone


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 5, 2006)

Ouch! That's a HARD one! Everyone? LOL! Hmmm.... The Mods &amp; Super Mods, as well as Admin... Pretty much everyone! How's that?! LOL!


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 6, 2006)

Everyone here is always so nice and helpful, so I can't pick just one. I say everyone, too!! I don't really talk to anyone in particular. Just random conversation in posts. I have sent a few messages back and forth to Jennifer though, and she seems really cool!



Oh and Aquilah and Regina seem really nice, b/c they were both very helpful when I bought a couple of things from them. Yeah, like I said....I can't pick just one....so definately everyone!!! LOL All of you girls are awesome!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 6, 2006)

A MUT convention would be friggin awesome, I'm up for it =D


----------



## Kelly (Sep 6, 2006)

It's too hard to pic certain people, I've become close to soo many, but to actually come up with a list....I'd bore you guys.....so I agree....anyone and everyone!

I mean sure we all have our favorites and people we clicked with and grown in friendships, but to list them, I wouldn't want to miss anyone and hurt someones feelings. Y'all know who I'm talking about. He he he.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

Cool A mut convention! so much freindly and talented people, would be great to have one or more of you pros to help me with a makover


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like to meet everyone. I couldn't just pick one or a few!


----------



## rdenee (Sep 7, 2006)

Everyone is so nice, I would want to meet you all. I vote for the MUT Cruise! How awesome would that be? Sun, surf, fru fru drinks and makeup talk?? LOL Sounds good to me!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 7, 2006)

I havent been here long but I already have a few faves but I like everyone


----------



## TylerD (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey your from Canada too Battygurl. You can join me and Saja in our Canadian meeting hahahah.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 7, 2006)

everybody! which is pretty impossible since hardly anyone lives close to me, lol.. oh wait.. Battygirl! she's pretty closeby


----------



## Ricci (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah no kidding one and a half hour away



perhaps we should meet sometime in this lifetime

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif everybody! which is pretty impossible since hardly anyone lives close to me, lol.. oh wait.. Battygirl! she's pretty closeby


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 7, 2006)

everyone too


----------



## Saja (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey your from Canada too Battygurl. You can join me and Saja in our Canadian meeting hahahah. You should all come east!!!....I live on a tourist trap, but all the crazy tourists have gone home!
I wouldnt mind going out there though...I have a friend in Vancouver.


----------



## Midgard (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _NO!_ LITTLE LISA IS _MY_ SOUL MATE!



Perhaps we are soul triplets?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 7, 2006)

Tyler Hi! Your having a meeting?

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey your from Canada too Battygurl. You can join me and Saja in our Canadian meeting hahahah.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah no kidding one and a half hour away



perhaps we should meet sometime in this lifetime we should!


----------



## lilla (Sep 7, 2006)

Girls from mua do get together and post pictures. I always sounds so much fun.

And what happened Leila? You are not a mod anymore!... Don't say you're too busy cause you are a multi-task girl.... I on the other hand applied to many places and still no news for a job...





Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I TOTALLY second, third, fourth, and fifth the idea for a MuT convention!! That would totally rock my socks guys, I am up for it if anyone else is!
I have had the pleasure to meet a few MuT members, and at least talk to a few others on the phone, I would love to meet everyone though, I like to put names to faces!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 7, 2006)

So-Char, Babette Pardoux, Delphine, and many others just cant remember all the names.


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should all come east!!!....I live on a tourist trap, but all the crazy tourists have gone home!
I wouldnt mind going out there though...I have a friend in Vancouver.

Haha amen... I have family that lives in Vancouver





Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tyler Hi! Your having a meeting? I think me and Saja were just kidding, but it is something to look into. I would love to meet everyone on this site but I doubt that will happen, but I would still like to meet a few people from Canada on this site. I am always up for meeting new people especially you guys becasue we all get along so welll on this site.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fine im going to say everyone too.. Lets all meet up in my City Regina. I hope that isnt too much of an inconvience for you guys hahaha.



I know where it is! I know where it is! Only cos one of my good mates lives in Weyburn and plays hockey in Regina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

It's a cute little place in the west of Canada





Oh, and I'd love to meet any of MUT girls and guys, I havn't been here long, but you guys have all made me feel welcome and I've been having an awesome time here, you're all so nice!

MUT convention ALL the way


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 9, 2006)

i like a lot of the people i meet on here! I am inclined to say "everyone" since I see loads of cool new posters every week!

I try not to gossip much, so I seldom mention names..but here I will..after all, it's saying NICE things about them.

I may have trouble remembering scneernames so bear with me...you are not forgotten my dears, I promise-it's more like I have a lot of brain-farts!

1.) Little_Lisa...her irreverent "potty" and "doing- it" jokes make me laugh until I cry. Her advice is sound and practical &amp; I can tell by her writing she is mad intellectual. I think she is even petite like me...what's not to love? ((hugs))

2.)pla4u "paula." she seems to be the queen of one liners. She really knows how to make me laugh hard too!

3.) girly_geek...her refreshing optimism and sweetness make me feel like the world would be a better place if there were about 500 to of her kind to cynical sourpusses like your truly.

4.)Andi...from Austria, I think?! her earthy no-nonsense sensuality and practical posts make her a fun to read MUT gal.

5.) Brazen Brumhilda..once again I dig anyone who can be clever and make me laugh. She usually says something that cracks me up fairly often in her posts.

6.) mintessa...from iceland, i think? cause she looks like some kind of goddess or angel. does that make me shallow? I was happy to lerarn she was recently engaged/married, even. Congrats If i forgot to give them, lady! woo hoo!

7.) aquilah....she's pretty and kind and a total makeup goddess, her eyebrows are enviably perfect.

8.) Tony...he's funny as well and keeps us minding our p's and q's. Sorry Tony, i know I am probably one of the more opinionated members...I am sure I am usually half a step from being banned cause I cuss and spew vitriol- not when someone disagrees with me on a given topic, that is no biggie! But more if I feel like I am being attacked verbally someone how.

there have been tons of cool, nice smart and funny people here.

there are loads more but sadly i can't remember names right now...it's like I have quotes and avatars in my mind but can't affix a screename to them. LOL, thanks for the amusing post topic!


----------



## Thais (Sep 13, 2006)

How about a MuT group meeting in Rochester, MN??? You girls and boys could visit the Mayo Clinic and.... huh....well.... you could visit the Mayo Clinic again!!! Sounds like so much fun!!! What do you think??

Like Jen said.... Please know I am kidding!!!!! LOL


----------



## luxotika (Sep 13, 2006)

I would totally go to a MuT Convention!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fine im going to say everyone too.. Lets all meet up in my City Regina. I hope that isnt too much of an inconvience for you guys hahaha.



Hey! I know where Regina is.





Or how about meeting in Head Smashed Inn Buffalo Jump, Alberta, St. Louis de Ha! Ha! Quebec, or Dildo, Newfoundland.





Okay seriously, I would love to meet all of you.


----------



## Saja (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey! I know where Regina is.




Or how about meeting in Head Smashed Inn Buffalo Jump, Alberta, St. Louis de Ha! Ha! Quebec, or Dildo, Newfoundland.





Okay seriously, I would love to meet all of you.

Dildo eh, thats right near Conception Bay NFLD is it not?


----------



## Shelley (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dildo eh, thats right near Conception Bay NFLD is it not? I believe it is, lol.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 13, 2006)

I would love to meet everyone as well


----------



## frazerti (Sep 13, 2006)

I would like to meet everyone here too and ince I'm right in the city would anyone care to meet me in nyc


----------



## macuphead (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Midgard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely Little Lisa! She is my soul mate!



you hussie!!! shes mine!!!!!


----------



## Angl Baby (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like to meet everyone.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 9, 2007)

id love to bump into anyone really but i think aquilah and little lisa top my list


----------



## han (Mar 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you hussie!!! shes mine!!!!! nope.. shes mine


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 9, 2007)

Gosh, I'd like to meet EVERYONE...just a worldwide meet and greet...LOL! It's such a hard question, everyone on this site just seems really cool and sincere. I've finally met a group of people who love makeup as much if not more than I do.

Edit...LMAO...I need to meet the person with the biggest stash that wants to share...just kidding.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2007)

Id love to meet you all


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd love to meet everyone too. I haven't had the chance to get to know everyone, but I'm sure y'all are the most wonderful people ever!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmmm-Aquilah, Marisol, Leony and Tony!!!! How could I forget.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

I think I would love to meet everybody, but most of all the other girls here who love NASCAR!!!


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2007)

yay someone wants to meet me, too bad ya never will LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha muahaha


----------

